# Gathering Of Warbirds and Veterans North Weald



## Geedee (Apr 21, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to mention...its this Sunday (25.04.10)


----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG I wish I wasnt already busy doing other things! Can you take pics of the Cat for me! I have a friend on another forum whose interested in them.

Dee


----------



## Geedee (Apr 21, 2010)

.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like a great show Gary! I wish I could be there. I hope that volcano doesn’t interfere.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2010)

Great shots!!!! I would have loved to meet Hans-Ekkard Bob! Were you able to meet any of the pilot veterans?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 27, 2010)

That Prentice is pretty ugly , debatable whether I'd be seen in it


----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome pictures Gary!  Your aircraft shots always turn out beautifully, even in that cruddy weather.

Is that a Mk47 Seafire in the foreground of the 8th HA-1112 picture?


----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2010)

Great shots Gary! The rain adds a rather nice texture to some to the shots.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2010)

Excellent Shots Gary!!! You are quite wright about the Beechcraft 18. She is gorgeous. I don't have a favorite, I like them all and you did a fantastic job capturing them.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 30, 2010)

Fantastic shots Gary! Such variety over in the UK. 

Always love your camera work, you continue to impress. I like the angels of the Buchon around the cockpit. I was playing with some similar shots at Tyabb airshow with the P 40s there. I'll post a few of those when I get a chance.

Cheers!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2010)

Great stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 6, 2010)

Excellent Gary!


----------



## Njaco (May 6, 2010)

You really have an eye for composition! Great stuff. Love the pic with the rain dropped cockpit!


----------

